# exigeant



## Mayette

Hi, I would like to say in my CV, that I am _"exigeant_" and "well organised"...
I've found "*exacting*" but I'm not sure I can say I am "exacting" It doesn't appear real "English" Am I wrong? What do you think about it? How would you translate "_exigeant_" 
Befor I wrote "j'ai un sens exigeant de ..." How would you translate: _I am exacting in..."?_


----------



## englishfrancais

je pense que "exigeant" veut dire "demanding" ! mais c'est pas dans le bon sens, je vous signale !


----------



## Mayette

Yes I can't write 'I am demanding", that's why I thougt "exacting" was the best...but I have never heared that in England...Do you think I can use it in the CV?


----------



## englishfrancais

peut-être que c'est "strict". mais ce mot n'est pas approprié pour un cv non plus !
je ne sais pas pourquoi mais "exacting", ça semble bizarre. cependant, je ne suis pas britannique, donc, 
il faut bien qu'on attende un(e) britannique, j'imagine.


----------



## englishfrancais

je pense que j'ai exactement ce qu'il vous faut !

il est très exigeant envers lui-même :  he sets very high standards for himself

donc vous pouvez dire que "I set very high standards". Est-ce bien ce que vous voulez dire ?


----------



## pointvirgule

_Demanding, exacting_ might make you sound like an unsufferable stickler. 

You could say that you have _a very high sense of_ [duty, precision, punctuality, whichever quality you want to stress].


----------



## englishfrancais

oui, votre traduction est meilleure que la mienne. good job


----------



## Mayette

englishfrancais said:


> je pense que j'ai exactement ce qu'il vous faut !
> 
> il est très exigeant envers lui-même : he sets very high standards for himself
> 
> donc vous pouvez dire que "I set very high standards". Est-ce bien ce que vous voulez dire ?


 Ok, so nobody find that _"exacting_" could work...that's what I thought..Thank's

In fact I put that in a phrase, I wanted to find an adjective...the phrase is short with some adjectives like: _"créative, organisée, exigeante...."_
_I can't write: "seting very high standards"..._
it means there is no adjective with tha same meaning in English... I have to find now how I can explain that in the CV...'cause I didn't want to write a complete phrase: the best would have been to find an adjective...Do not think it is possible, after reading all the nice answers!


----------



## pointvirgule

englishfrancais said:


> oui, votre traduction est meilleure que la mienne. good job


But _high standards_ is perfectly fine, en-fr.


----------



## Mayette

Ok Pointvirgule: 
I write: "Creative, organised, high standard", isn't it?


----------



## pointvirgule

Well, you should specify, you have high standards regarding what exactly?
Quand vous dites que vous êtes exigeant, vous l'êtes à propos de quoi ? Insistez sur vos qualités et vos valeurs.


----------



## Mayette

Pointvirgule

I am answering to an advert: they want somebody *very very well* *organised*: so I need to insist on that point and I can say: "_High standard_ _organised" ?_ No? That seems not too bad!


----------



## englishfrancais

"Creative, organised, *sets* high standard*s*",
and yes, it would be good to specify.


----------



## pointvirgule

englishfrancais said:


> "Creative, organised, *sets* high standard*s*",


Sold!


----------



## Mayette

pointvirgule said:


> Sold!


 
OK that one is better than: _*"creative, high standards organised" ?*_ 

I don't know what "set" means, but I trust you


----------



## pointvirgule

OK, how about this: _Creative, very high sense of organization_?


----------



## englishfrancais

pointvirgule said:


> Well, you should specify, you have high standards regarding what exactly?
> Quand vous dites que vous êtes exigeant, vous l'êtes à propos de quoi ? Insistez sur vos qualités et vos valeurs.



il faut que vous y réfléchissiez. i still think "have a very high sense of [duty, precision, punctuality, etc." is the best (from pointvirgule's post).


----------



## englishfrancais

pointvirgule said:


> OK, how about this: _Creative, very high sense of organization_?



elle est bonne, celle-là


----------



## Mayette

Hi everdybody
Thank's for your high motivation!
For you that last answer, from Pointvirgule, is the one which has the most impact, which express the best the "high organization" level?


----------



## englishfrancais

oui mais personellement je dis "creative, well organized (organised in UK?)"


----------



## sam's mum

I'd say _thorough_


----------



## Mayette

Tout ça pour ça!!! Bon ...
I thought _"well organised"_ was not strong enough...In the advert they insist so much on the fact the candidate has to be perfect in his organisation...


----------



## englishfrancais

thorough is very good too !


Thorough :
[person, worker] ▶ méthodique, ▶ qui fait les choses à fond


----------



## Mayette

Have a look on the advert below: they say the candidate has to  "_*possess exceptional organisational and interpersonal skills ..."*_
That's why I didn't want to write just: "well organised..." because I founded it seemed not strong enough regarding the advert demanding...What do you think ?


----------



## englishfrancais

what about "highly organised" ?


----------



## Mayette

englishfrancais said:


> elle est bonne, celle-là


 
OK I have: "High organised" *or* the answer from Pointvirgule below...Both sound nice and reallly insist on the fact they want _"exceptionnal_ _organisation skills",_ isn't it!!!

Thank you very much for your thorough!!!


----------



## englishfrancais

Mayette said:


> OK I have: "High organised" *or* the answer from Pointvirgule below...Both sound nice and reallly insist on the fact they want _"exceptionnal_ _organisation skills",_ isn't it!!!
> 
> Thank you very much for your thorough!!!



high*ly* organised

de rien


----------



## Mayette

Just one more precision: the both answer sound nice: but what do the English prefer: on a CV I mean: _highly organised_ or _high sense of organisation_...because I don't know if there is a preferencce in that context.
In the spoken language I think "highly organised" is nice, but I don't know if "High sense of..." is more sophisticated or just has exactly the same meaning in English...I wondered it...I absolutely have no Idea about this!


----------



## akaAJ

How about "meticulous" ???  Reading backwards, I see "thorough"  the would make a nice pair: "thorough, meticulous"


----------

